# Mann Lake



## gfbees13

I just wanted to say, Mann Lake's shipping and processing is stellar! I ordered hive straps this morning and they were shipped by this afternoon! I highly recommend them. Great customer service as well.


----------



## Kiddkop

I agree. They have the quickest shipping I have found.


----------



## Michael B

The only caveat with free shipping this they only will ship one when the entire order if fulfilled. I have waited 3-4 weeks for frames before. Other than that...mann lake is great


----------



## drlonzo

I've had them to send me partial orders before. Although, it was only if there were items backordered that was only 1 item on my invoice. If there has been several and they had some but not all it has slowed down my order for a day or two usually. Nothing major, great company from where i stand.


----------



## letigre5

Personally speaking, I have not had such good luck ordering from Mann Lake.. 
After waiting 2 weeks for my order to even be filled, I finally called Mann Lake to only hear that my order will be 
filled in 2-3 weeks... If you are in the business of making and selling bee hives, then maybe you should be stocking your 
inventory well before peak bee season..


----------



## Honey-4-All

letigre5 said:


> Personally speaking, I have not had such good luck ordering from Mann Lake..
> After waiting 2 weeks for my order to even be filled, I finally called Mann Lake to only hear that my order will be
> filled in 2-3 weeks... If you are in the business of making and selling bee hives, then maybe you should be stocking your
> inventory well before peak bee season..


There is no company with an inventory to match Mann lakes. People need to keep in mind that the rush to acquire equipment is on from all the late comers for the year. If nothing else take away the fact that planning ahead with equipment is a must. Packages or boxes...... The rush is on... Beat the rush by purchasing in January.


----------



## WBVC

I agree...just wish they were priced in Cdn $ ...with 70 cents to the dollar everything in USA$ is so e pensive for us north of the border.


----------



## letigre5

To be more specific... Mann Lake could do a better job of notifying their customers that their order will not be filled or shipped for an additional 2-3 weeks. I would be interested to know what other company's hive equipment matches up closely to the same dimensions as Mann Lake hives..


----------



## baiz

Honey-4-All said:


> There is no company with an inventory to match Mann lakes. People need to keep in mind that the rush to acquire equipment is on from all the late comers for the year. If nothing else take away the fact that planning ahead with equipment is a must. Packages or boxes...... The rush is on... Beat the rush by purchasing in January.


I have had nothing but good experiences with mann lake so far. Had orders to me within 3 days' but i ordered early. I did however just place an order so with the rush on we will see how it goes.


----------



## Bees of SC

Honey-4-All said:


> There is no company with an inventory to match Mann lakes. People need to keep in mind that the rush to acquire equipment is on from all the late comers for the year. If nothing else take away the fact that planning ahead with equipment is a must. Packages or boxes...... The rush is on... Beat the rush by purchasing in January.


 If you wait till the end off a sale or till you know most other beekeepers are ordering at the same time, you may get a BO.
The new keepers may not know how the timing works but anyone that has had bees for a few years should be able to work it out. JMO
If you have a company with X amount of money and you expect to sale X amount of stuff and you have 1000s of thing to BUY and sale, you can spend only so much for the amount of items you buy to keep it priced right and quality for people to afford. 
Every time I order from Mann Lake and some thing is backordered it will have a place on the left side, in red, that tells me that an item is bo, would I like to wait or send part. I LIKE MANN LAKE They have never charged me for shipping on a backorder
YOU shop a head for bee stuff...........Just my way of thanking........


----------



## SAS

I order supplies from Dadant, Brushy Mountain, and Mann Lake.

I have had great customer service from all 3. But when it comes to shipping, Mann lake beats the other 2 hands down.

When I order from Dadant or Brushy Mountain, It almost always takes 10 days to 2-weeks to get my order.

When I order from Mann Lake, I generally receive my orders within 3 days to a week at the most. 

Top notch company in my opinion.


----------

